# Breeding



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just discovered this site. I have owned red bellies for years. If I could figure this out I could share killer vids of rat kills. My question is what is the easiest way to get reds to breed. I have four of them in a 55 gal. Oldest fish, 8-9 years, youngest 3 years.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Check out the breeding section you should get everything you need there !!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

First you will need a bigger tank and read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12

...and welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you want to entice them, the most important aspect is to get them a larger tank. You will find a lot more information if you spend some time reading in the Piranha Breeding forum here on P-Fury.

Also, check with your local fish stores to be sure that they will accept fry when they come. The last thing you want is to spend a lot of money raising fry and then having no way to get rid of them.








~Taylor~


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The "breeding forum" has already been stated. Sooooooo, welcome to P-Fury!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to _Breeding_


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> If you want to entice them, the most important aspect is to get them a larger tank. You will find a lot more information if you spend some time reading in the Piranha Breeding forum here on P-Fury.
> 
> Also, check with your local fish stores to be sure that they will accept fry when they come. The last thing you want is to spend a lot of money raising fry and then having no way to get rid of them.
> 
> ...


when you own p's you never have a problem gettin rid of fish you just have free food!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you want to get them into spawning mode try blackwater extract. It tints the water a natural colour and adds minerals naturally found in the native area of ps. It also affects ph and its very good for your ps.


----------

